

Ask HN: Should I create one website or many? - sushi

I am trying to start some websites in the anticipation of getting enough traffic that I might make few bucks for pocket money. I am now confused if I should create 'one website or many' because essentially the content is such that it can also be put in one website.<p>I think if I create many websites then it might help individual PR of the site which can be utilized to make other projects build up on that. How should I go about it?<p>Edit: Sorry, I should have been more descriptive.<p>The content is all created by me. Everything is custom and it's about infographs. I shall be creating infographs on many topics which essentially target the web users who want to spend some time reading random facts and information.<p>It'd be something like good.is<p>Now I can either get a domain name about the "fastest animals" at fastestanimals.com and just put the infograph about the fastest animals there<p>OR<p>I can get a domain like randomfacts.com and put all the infographs on one website.
======
pramit
Focus on one site, one big keyword, e.g. "infograph" and all the smaller
keywords related to it, e.g."finance infographs"- make these either subdomain
or <http://infographs.com/finance-infographs>.

In addition, make sure your CMS automatically creates titles and your all your
pages have the right titles e.g. wall street infographs + Finance infographs \
infographs.com.

Just my two bits.

------
po
In my opinion, it depends on the crossover of users. If the information is
clearly not useful to different users its ok to put them on different sites.
If one site is fastestanimals.com and one is baseballplayers.com then it might
be better to create separate sites to cater to the audiences separately.

I sometimes wonder why serverfault, poweruser and stackoverflow are on
different domains as I think in many cases its the same user community. nobody
is going to search three times in each service.

I think you're lining yourself up to be spread too thin. Creating infographics
is time consuming and I would suspect that it would be better to focus on one
topic and really nail that first before thinking about spreading out across
multiple topics. Can you really create enough infographics on one topic often
enough to have users coming back to your site over and over? What about
multiple topics?

I'll admit that I don't know much about the SEO aspects of this though.

------
po
This absolutely depends on the nature of the content in the site. Is it user
generated? Are the users of the different sites the same people?

In my opinion, you're not giving out enough information to get back valuable
advice.

~~~
sushi
I have edited the post and made it more descriptive.

